# Clippers to sign Anthony Goldwire



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep23oct23,1,2371152.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Concerned about Shaun Livingston's lingering back problems, the Clippers were expected to sign journeyman point guard Anthony Goldwire, who joined the team Saturday in Dallas for the start of a two-game trip.
> 
> General Manager Elgin Baylor made the move after the Clippers received disappointing news Friday about Livingston, who has not played in the exhibition season because of a lower back strain. A second MRI exam of Livingston's back revealed continued irritation in the injured area, a team spokesman said, and the second-year player is scheduled to undergo further tests Monday under the supervision of back specialist William Dillin.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He is a worthwhile backup PG option. I like him.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He can shoot but to me it would have been smart to see if Brunson got cut which he might but maybe there was a reson they didnt want him to come back. this is great for Goldwire though because he wasnt even in anyone's camp and now he will probably be the primary back-up to Cassel at the begining of the season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weren't the Clippers going to sign him some time last year but he wanted more money and it didn't happen?


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

This pretty much confirms that Yuta Tabuse is going to be cut... what a shame, I really wanted to get an authentic Tabuse jersey. :laugh:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I can't see this guy holding out for more money. He's been bouncing around the league for a good while now.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I do remeber something like that I think it was becuase he had a better oppurtunity to play in Milwaukee so he was seeing which team would give him the better deal. Maybe he was holding out for a guarented contract for the rest of the season.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

When he was in Detroit he was cut because he didn't have a g. deal. I could see that always being an issue for him. This guy is almost the king of the 10 day contracts lately.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I was just looking over he stats from last season, hiw numbers with the Bucks were impressive to me. Look at his assist/to ratio and a good 3pt percentage. 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anthony_goldwire/?nav=page


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He is a good fit as a 3rd PG.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Not a bad signing but now Im really concerned about Livi's back problems. This kid is so young and already having these health issues. This horrible news for all of us in Clipper Land.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Get Danny Ainge back on the line.
If he's still interested in talking, we should be too.
This kid is as fragile as a Faberge egg and, like the Queen Mother, only gets brought out on special occasions.
If someone else wants to take a flyer on him, the Clipper front office should definitely keep an open phone line.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you ...

Unless Shaun has been diagnosed with a career-ending injury ... the Clippers will NOT be giving up on him and trading him for anyone. 

This issue is closed until we hear otherwise.

BTW: There's NOTHING in Boston that is even equal to Shaun's "potential".


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is official:
http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/goldwire_051022.html 



> The Clippers today signed free agent guard Anthony Goldwire, announced Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Is Goldwire playing tonight in Dallas?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Is Goldwire playing tonight in Dallas?


Good question, he joined the team in Dallas so that might be a possibility but he just joined so I am not sure if he will play without practicing.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Not happy with the clippers giving up on tabuse. Outside of cassel he was the best PG at running the team this preaseason. Way better than chalmers ever was, yet the clippers stuck with chalmers all of last year.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Not happy with the clippers giving up on tabuse. Outside of cassel he was the best PG at running the team this preaseason. Way better than chalmers ever was, yet the clippers stuck with chalmers all of last year.


Well you and I both agreed that Chalmers was trash and should have been released before last season even started, however, the situations are different, a high draft pick was invested on him, and for that reason they felt they had to give him the year to see if they could get anything out of him that may have made him worth keeping.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, but as the season wore on, they would have been better off with someone when he showed little to know improvement. Its strange, because they wouldnt even have lost much money on it since he had a bare minimum salary. Maybe they did it to save face? i dont know. But tabuse one day on the roster would sell 100X chalmers jerseys for his entire nba career. Chalmers is a better scorer than tabuse hands down, possibly better dfender (tabuse is good though at steals and drawing charges), but tabuse has him in all other aspects of the game. 

Whats interesting now is does dunleavvy now say he will keep 15 on the roster with goldwire? No more 14 stuff?

I really wish mccarty wasnt given a guaranteed contract. he seems to have lost a lot more game than i thought. I would almost rank white ahead of him at this point even without being a 3 point threat.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Pretty sad how no one gives Tabuse a chance. He's fast as hell and although he's shorter than most players, he tries hard to compensate for it. 

I think if he got some decent minutes he'd prove he's a lot more than just a Jersey seller for japanese. People used to think Boykins was a joke until he got real minutes to prove himself.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Boykins always showed that he has had alot of talent and just needed oppurtuintys, Tabse should not even be in the NBA and wouldnt if he wasnt Japanese. Id ont give a crap how many jerseys he can sell I want the better playrs on the team or players with potential to develop.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Tabuse is nothing more than a Jersey seller. I don't think the Clippers should do like what the Suns did... sign and then release like that. I think if we are going to sign him, we have to play him.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Bye Bye Tabuse!! It was great while it lasted.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly, I am not on the whole Tabuse bandwagon, because he didn't do much of anything.. Ever... And he didn't blow me away with his preseason play, as all the times I saw him live he looked like he had good ball movement and was fast, but thats about it. Guy did nothing ever, and everyone was all jocking him because of his popularity and ability to make money.. WHO GIVES A CRAP IF JAPANESE PEOPLE LIKE HIM, the game is supposed to be about winning.. Not just selling jerseys and living in mediocracy. That has been a problem for the Clippers for years, this is the first time we can change it and turn it around. 

However... Goldwire... Yikes. I've only seen him a handful of games.. But it was for a reason.. Ok, this guy isn't the most pathetic player ever. I mean he is ok sometimes... Normally when the moon is full, etc he has games were he dosent look like he belongs running point in the special olympics, But come on... The guys played like what 100 or somethign games in the last like 9 seasons.. FOR a reason, and sure he had a few health issues, but thats supposed to make it ok? 9 DAMN seasons were talking about here. His defense is pathetic.. The guy makes Brunson look like an allstar... I mean, I dont know how anyone could be happy we are picking up this guy.

I'd have probably taken my chances on Tabuse, because even if he sucks at least he tries.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Id ont give a crap how many jerseys he can sell I want the better playrs on the team or players with potential to develop.


Id take tabuse over goldwire with current talent, and "potential to develop"



> And he didn't blow me away with his preseason play, as all the times I saw him live he looked like he had good ball movement and was fast, but thats about it. Guy did nothing ever, and everyone was all jocking him because of his popularity and ability to make money.. WHO GIVES A CRAP IF JAPANESE PEOPLE LIKE HIM, the game is supposed to be about winning..


Wrong. Its not just about winning. First and foremost, this is a business. As much as we do not care about anything financial...most fans just care about winning, at the end of the day the owner has to do what is going to make the business more profitable. Were talking about a 3rd or 4th string PG, who might rarely play the entire season. Thus, if youre talking players with similar abilities, its not really going to make a difference even on winning, since they most likely will get 0 playing time anyway. So, in that case, you have to make the decision based on marketing. If we were talking a starter's position, of course you pick who can put up the most points, or be the best fit on the team, not some publicity stunt. But were talking 3rd/4th string PG.

I really dont know why dunleavvy is giving up so fast on tabuse. Its going to take goldwire another month to learn the offense like tabuse has already, and by then, its going to be a moot point, because shaun will probably be back already. Tabuse has run the team as a PG better than ewing and korolev so far, and i havent heard dunleavvy say he really wants more offense out of him. Thats tabuses knock, hes by no means a scorer. But again, were talking 3rd 4th string PG, we dont need them averaging 8 points a game. That position is for development, emergency, mop up at the end of the game, perhaps even a change of pace during a game (goldwire isnt exactly a change of pace player...maybe change of pace to slow down...)


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I think Goldwire can help this time more then Tabuse. That's just my thoughts.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Id take tabuse over goldwire with current talent, and "potential to develop"
> 
> Wrong. Its not just about winning. First and foremost, this is a business. As much as we do not care about anything financial...most fans just care about winning, at the end of the day the owner has to do what is going to make the business more profitable. Were talking about a 3rd or 4th string PG, who might rarely play the entire season. Thus, if youre talking players with similar abilities, its not really going to make a difference even on winning, since they most likely will get 0 playing time anyway. So, in that case, you have to make the decision based on marketing. If we were talking a starter's position, of course you pick who can put up the most points, or be the best fit on the team, not some publicity stunt. But were talking 3rd/4th string PG.


That mentality is why the Clippers have had how many winning seasons in what 30 years? Its about putting the team, and fans before making marginal profits, thats why the Lakers.. Love them or hate them.. Have always been on top and the Clippers have always been on the bottom. I mean come on Dalla's Cuban is already a better owner from both the profit and busniess perspective all the way up to the actual winning perspective verses Sterling? Why? Well because winning follows with profit. Losing will never make as much money as winning, and the Clippers of all teams have even more advantage over other teams because they are in one of the best marketing cities in the US. Imagine if they actually became winners? How much money Sterling could make then would make the money he gets now look like Chump change. You gotta spend money to make money, which Jerry Buss said is the fundamental truth to being an Basketball Club owner. Just ask the new owner of the Cavs, who is on a mission to keep Lebron there after his contract epires, and make them a playoff team.. Why? Because he knows if he spends the money and they do well that that team can make tons more than they ever have in the past. 

This season could mark a change in attitude and goals of the Clippers from just selling tickets and jerserys, to becoming a real franchise not just a gimic. I'd hate to see the mistake in such an easy and for once cheap position to fill be destoryed because we wanted to sign some kid with a Japanese name who has been worthless so far, even if he looked ok in the handful of garbage minutes of preseason games he played. 

But as I said, i'd still take him over Goldwire, as I said before because at least he puts in effort. But neither of them would be my first choices at all.

And though you are making it sound like it's impossible to need a third string PG to stand up, we are definatly not talking about something impossible.. Did you forget how Livingston missed the majority of last season and has ALREADY been flagged to miss the season opener as well as the possbility to miss the entire first month of season.. There is something different between being optimistic and beling blindly optimistic. Livingston right now is a liability, and Cassell could be. A third string PG is extremly important, and one with talent that can actually play well and not just sell Jerseys is exactly what the Clippers should want and need. 



> I really dont know why dunleavvy is giving up so fast on tabuse. Its going to take goldwire another month to learn the offense like tabuse has already, and by then, its going to be a moot point, because shaun will probably be back already. Tabuse has run the team as a PG better than ewing and korolev so far, and i havent heard dunleavvy say he really wants more offense out of him. Thats tabuses knock, hes by no means a scorer. But again, were talking 3rd 4th string PG, we dont need them averaging 8 points a game. That position is for development, emergency, mop up at the end of the game, perhaps even a change of pace during a game (goldwire isnt exactly a change of pace player...maybe change of pace to slow down...)


What i don't understand is what is there to give up on? In the practices players earn the play time. It's pretty simple and a concept that hasn't changed much or at all over the years. If Tabuse isn't doing well in the practices, he isn't going to get much playing time. I trust Mike in this aspect, because he is the coach. 

Besides.. the guy has played FOUR GAMES in his career. FOUR DAMN GAMES.... Don't give me the whole "it's because he was behind nash" crap. Steve needs a break to.. But the reality is there was someone better than Tabuse to come in for Nash, and thats why the suns didnt give a crap enough to resign him. Tabuse has proven nothing, done nothing, shown no reason to be favored over anyone else. The only reason I like him at all is he puts in effort. I like seeing people put in effort, I've seen Goldwire do nothing and not even look like he is trying before in games. Thats it, but I think both of them are a pile of crap right now, and not something a team hoping to make the playoffs should look at as a viable 3 option. Peroid.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Goldwire is a short term replacement until Livi returns. Ewing has won the backup job and Goldwire will get limited playing time unless there are injuries. Tabuse is more of a project and damn it I want to win now. I can care less about selling Tabuse jerseys. Vince Lombardi once said, "Winning isnt everything, its the only thing." The Clips are on the right track but we dont need a circus to sell tickets. Do u remember Wang Zhi Zhi? I do and he sucked. Just Win Baby!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You just had to hear it from me...

Chalmers > Tabuse.

There I said it!!!! We don't need him. And I'm sick of money moves, we want winning moves, not money moves.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I think Goldwire can help this time more then Tabuse. That's just my thoughts.


I really just dont agree. When you compare 3rd string point guards, how do you differentiate? IMO, by someone who can come in and provide change of pace, a spark, which is what tabuse can do. Everything else, garbage time minutes, etc. who really cares?



> That mentality is why the Clippers have had how many winning seasons in what 30 years? Its about putting the team, and fans before making marginal profits, thats why the Lakers.. Love them or hate them..


But youre still not getting the picture. To fans its important. Also to owners, winning does get more profits. But thats the KEy: PROFITS. Owners are running a business. They would like to keep the fans happy, but at the same time, the most important thing is how the business is run, and how much money they are making. Not many who have done better than the clippers.



> Dalla's Cuban is already a better owner from both the profit and busniess perspective all the way up to the actual winning perspective verses Sterling? Why? Well because winning follows with profit. Losing will never make as much money as winning,


You are slightly mistaken again. You see, when fans run a team, and not true business men, you get in trouble. there arent many "fan owners" in the league, but cuban is one of them. He never thought business first with the team, and just spent as much as he could. Since then he has gotten the team in huge financial trouble, and was even quoted as saying he should have done things more like sterling, or something to that effect. Even a fan like him, has come to realize that at the end of the day, what is important is if youre making money or loosing money. And more wins do not always equal more profit. Most of the teams that win more games than the clippers do not have the profit margins of the clippers. 

but still youre going off topic. Were talking about the 3rd string PG position, and choosing tabuse over goldwire, or anyone else thats out there for that matter. 1. the 3rd string PG position is not going to mean much to the clippers W/L total, 2. thus you have to go with what helps the business as a whole. Not to mention that i really like tabuse's game so far. Its not all garbage minutes. He has been going against the #1 PG's of the other team, and held his own against the likes of telfair, nash, etc. 

Actually were talking 4th string PG. The WORST case scenario was last year, when brunson, the 3rd string had to play a lot. At that point, still the 4th string, chalmers didnt see that much playing time, and didnt affect the outcome of maybe more than 1-2 games MAX. The odds of the worst case scenario happening again this year are not THAT high. 

What michael is giving up on is tabuse. When you have a player who has proven himself in games for the position he is trying out for (4th string PG), and then after a few weeks decide to cut him, that means you are giving up on him. 

Every single rookie has played in 4 less games than tabuse, does that mean they have done nothing? No. You base it off of their play in the preseason, on whatever team they were with the previous year (tabuse lead his aba team to the playoffs), etc. But again, its a moot point. Were talking the 4th string PG, and there is no one in the league (unsigned) right now who would be overall worth having for the 4th string than tabuse.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

chalmers is NOT better than tabuse. No way no how. Who was the better college player? not a contest, chalmers by far. But tabuse showed me more in 1 game than chalmers did the entire year. Athletic skill? No contest, chalmers hands down. What im talking about is being able to run a team at this level. Tabuse has it, chalmers doesnt. it might be closer if chalmers could shoot, because tabuse is no ray allen. But chalmers had mediocre shooting % last summer league, last preseason, last season, this summer league, this preseason.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> But youre still not getting the picture. To fans its important. Also to owners, winning does get more profits. But thats the KEy: PROFITS. Owners are running a business. They would like to keep the fans happy, but at the same time, the most important thing is how the business is run, and how much money they are making. Not many who have done better than the clippers.


Winning makes more money. The Mavs, Suns, Spurs, Laker, are far higher profit teams. Plain and simple. The fact is people pay to see winners, people only pay to see Losers because it's cheaper. Hence not as much profit off of ticket sales, Jersey sales, apperal, season ticket holders, etc. 

The mavs have simply done BETTER than the Clippers in both the fininances department (Spending and earning), and winning department. Basketball isnt a charity, no owners would invest in the team being successful if there wasn't simply a payout at the end. I know you love the Clippers, its good.. I love them to.. But that doesn't mean we have to be blinded by the fact that Sterling is considered to be one of the most horrific sports teams owners out there, and the Clippers franchise itself is considered by so many to be the most unsucessful team. Spend money, Make money. The Lakers have always, and will probably always make more money than the Clippers for a reason. They are not afraid to take a gamble, spend the big cash on a player, and see if it works out. Same For NY, Dallas, SA, etc, etc, etc.


[/QUOTE]
You are slightly mistaken again. You see, when fans run a team, and not true business men, you get in trouble. there arent many "fan owners" in the league, but cuban is one of them. He never thought business first with the team, and just spent as much as he could. Since then he has gotten the team in huge financial trouble, and was even quoted as saying he should have done things more like sterling, or something to that effect. Even a fan like him, has come to realize that at the end of the day, what is important is if youre making money or loosing money. And more wins do not always equal more profit. Most of the teams that win more games than the clippers do not have the profit margins of the clippers.


> I'd like to see the Quote about Sterling, because unless it was said in gest I'd be shocked. I have however, heard that he would have spent money differently. But that doesn't mean the there is finanical trouble, it means he spent a little to much on players that are not worth the cash. That is the main difference, the Clippers are known for spending NO cash. This is the first few seasons were it looks like that might change.


but still youre going off topic. Were talking about the 3rd string PG position, and choosing tabuse over goldwire, or anyone else thats out there for that matter. 1. the 3rd string PG position is not going to mean much to the clippers W/L total, 2. thus you have to go with what helps the business as a whole. Not to mention that i really like tabuse's game so far. Its not all garbage minutes. He has been going against the #1 PG's of the other team, and held his own against the likes of telfair, nash, etc.


> Right now, we have no viable third string PG. If we make it Goldwire, we will be in trouble. Because as bad as Brunson was, he was FAR better than Goldwire. And with Livingston's fragile flower disposition, a third string will be more important than this team might want to admit.


Actually were talking 4th string PG. The WORST case scenario was last year, when brunson, the 3rd string had to play a lot. At that point, still the 4th string, chalmers didnt see that much playing time, and didnt affect the outcome of maybe more than 1-2 games MAX. The odds of the worst case scenario happening again this year are not THAT high. 

What michael is giving up on is tabuse. When you have a player who has proven himself in games for the position he is trying out for (4th string PG), and then after a few weeks decide to cut him, that means you are giving up on him. 

Every single rookie has played in 4 less games than tabuse, does that mean they have done nothing? No. You base it off of their play in the preseason, on whatever team they were with the previous year (tabuse lead his aba team to the playoffs), etc. But again, its a moot point. Were talking the 4th string PG, and there is no one in the league (unsigned) right now who would be overall worth having for the 4th string than tabuse.[/QUOTE]

Actually, Im not talking about the 4th, as I have said before. You got Cassell who is older, and not as durable as past seasons. You got Livingston, who coughs and pulls a back musle. Now you got Goldwire, who honestly is a complete and total pile of crap. My main point is, I'd have rather not gotten Goldwire and durning the offseason seen if there was a better FA for LLE that could be had. Goldwire, is not Brunson. And thats not saying much. 

Tubuse is not anything peroid. Right now Chalmers has shown me more than the kid, other than the fact that Chamlers doesn't fill the stands with Japanese people. Something I really could careless about.


----------

